# ايجابيات و سلبيات العمارة التقليدية و المعاصرة



## MHnD Arch (4 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كونك مهندس معماري يجب عليك معرفة مميزات وعيوب العمارة التقليدية و المعاصرة ...... 


ايجابيات العمارة التقليدية
استعمال مواد البناء المحلية : نلاحظ في العمارة التقليدية اعتمادها على مواد البناء المحلية الموجودة في المنطقة مما جعلها جزء من هذه البيئة و ملاءمتها لها ، و من هذه المواد ” الطين ، الحجر ، ........ ” .
طريقة البناء بالحوائط الحاملة : من خلال المتابعة نلاحظ أن معظم العمارة التقليدية تعتمد على الحوائط في تحميلها و عادة ما تكون الحوائط سميكة حتى تقوم على تحمل الأوزان و مقاومة الضغوط .مما تؤثر على تقليل و تأخير انقال الحرارة من الخارج إلى الداخل و تكوين بيئة مريحة للساكن .
أخذ في الاعتبار الظروف الاجتماعية و الطبوغرافية : حيث كانت الأحياء تخطط و تصمم على حسب الظروف الطبوغرافية و الاجتماعية . حيث كانوا يقومون الساحات التي تقوم على تقوية العلاقات الاجتماعية . و كانوا يقومون بتخطيط المدن بطريقة يسهل التعرف على جميع الناس و كانت الساحات التي تلعب دور كبير في تقوية العلاقات بين الناس و كان تصميم البيت يحترم عادت ة تقاليد أهل المنطقة فكان الفناء الداخلي الذي تفتح عليه جميع الفراغات مما يوفر بيئة مريحة لأهل البيت . أم الظروف الطبوغرافية فكان كل أهل منطقة يصممون بيئتهم على حسب البيئة التي تحيطهم . 

تكوين الفراغات المتعددة الوظائف : نظراً لصغر المساحة المنزل و كثرة ساكنييه كانت الفراغات تستخدم استخدامات متعددة فمثلا غرفة الجلوس يمكن أن تستخدم غرفة نوم و ضيوف و طعام ، فهذا ميزة تدل على أن تصميم الفراغات بشكل مناسب يسمح باستخدامها بأشكال متعددة مما يتم استغلال الفراغ بأقصى درجة و لا يجعل الفراغ مخصص لاستعمال واحد فقط مما يوفر لهم المساحات اللازمة لبقية المبنى .
الهوية و الطابع : فكانت كل منطقة لها طابع و هوية تميزها عن غيرها و كانت كل منطقة لها مفرداتها المعمارية خاصة بها تعبر عن ثقافة هذا المجتمع التى هي جزء منه .
استخدام وسائل التبريد الطبيعية : فتلاحظ في العمارة التقليدية استخدام وسائل التبريد الطبيعية مثل الملاقف و الأفنية و الفتحات الصغيرة للشبابيك و الكواسر و استخدام مادة الطين الذي يقوم على تبريد المبنى ، و كل هذه الوسائل هتى توفر بيئة باردة و مريحة لسكان المنزل .

استخدام النقوش و الزخرفات : كانت الرسومات الزخرفية و الألوان تعبر عن ثقافة معينة و تعبر أيضا عن هذا المجتمع ، فكانت البيوت ليست فقط للسكنى بل كانت تحكي عن ثقافة هذا البيت و تعبر عن عاداته و تقاليده .

سلبيات العمارة التقليدية 
-طول مدة البناء .
-استعمال مواد غير دائمة 
-صغر المساحات 

يتبع .......


----------



## MHnD Arch (4 نوفمبر 2006)

ايجابيات العمارة المعاصرة 
السرعة في الإنجاز : نلاحظ بناء المدن و الأحياء في فترات قصيرة جدا نظراً لتوفر الامكانيات المناسبة التي تساعد على هذا الإنجاز السريع .
الدقة في العمل : فعند البدء في عمل المشروع يقوم المعماري قبل عملية التصميم على عمل الدراسات و البحوث التي من خلالها يبدأ التصميم . كما أن دخول الحاسب الآلي ساعد في العمارة بشكل كبير .
التفنن في البناء و نظرا لتطور الانشاء و ظهور طرق انشائية ساعدت على عمل أشكال معمارية فنية رائعة .
ظهور مواد انشائية جديدة : ساعدت هذه المواد على حل المشاكل الإنشائية مما ساعدت المعماريين على التحرر و اعطائهم الحرية الكاملة في عملية التصميم . و هذه المواد الحديد و البلوك و الخرسانة 

سلبيات العمارة المعاصرة
استيراد مباشر من الحضارات الغربية و لم نأخذ بعين الاعتبار القيم الاجتماعية و الطبوغرافية .
أغلب العناصر المعمارية غير مستخدمة استخدام كامل بل تستخدم فقط في أوقات معينة .
عدم مراعاة العمارة المعاصرة عادتنا و تقاليدنا لأنها هي عبارة عن عمارة عالمية فمن الخطأ أن يسكن جميع سكان العالم عي عمائر عالمية متشابهة في المواصفات و القياسات لأنه كل مجتمع من المجتمعات له عاداته و تقاليده و متطلباته تختلف عن غيرة 
عدم مراعاتها للبيئة مما أدى إلى تلوث البيئة و إلحاق الضرر فيها .
عدم وجود طابع و شخصية للعمارة المعاصرة فكل معماري يصمم على حسب هواه مما أدى إلى كسر النسج العمراني و ضياع الشخصية العمرانية و أصبحت العمارة لا تعبر عن هذا المجتمع . 
واتمنى تعم الفايدة للجميع إنشاء الله ........
والسلام خير ختام


----------



## معماري فقط (5 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك علي المعلومات ولو أن بعض المعلومات غير دقيقة فالماني القديمة ( وخاصة القصور والمساجد) صممت وبنيت بدقة وحرفية عالية لا يوجد معماري يطبقها اليوم ولو مع توفر الحاسب فمن منا بالله عليكم يحسب زاوية تصحيح الخداع البصري في هذا الزمن ومن منا يتبع الحسابات الدقيقة للنسب صحيح ان دخول الحاسب ساعد العمارة من جهه ولكن انظر من حولك لكتل المباني وخاصة في البلاد العربية تجدها مشوهه وأنظر للنسب ايضا تجد ان في كل مبني خلل في نسبهٍ ما ( وتجد الظاهرة هذه منتشرة في المساجد ) وانا لا ادعوا للعمائر التقليدية ولكن اريد من كل من هو معماري ان يزيد من اهتمامه من حيث النسب فكثير من المعماريين يصمم المبني بالاهتمام والتشكيل والتفنن في منظور عين الطائر وانا رايت كثيرا منهم دون ان يفكر ان 99% من الناس سوف يشاهدون المبني بعين شخص ومهما فعل فلن يستطيع حل النسب واظهار الجمال الذي يريده :69: 

وشكرا


----------



## zoubir (3 يناير 2007)

شكرا على الموضوعالعمارة القديمة لما لها من ميزات معمارية و عمرانية خالدة عبر التاريخ إلا أنها سلبياتها تكمن في إستعمال السكان لقنوات المياه و الصرف الصحي، أما العمارة الحديثة فسلبيلتها كثيرة من الجهة المعمارية فقط دون التطرق للجوانب الأخرى الإجتماعية و المناخية ... و غيرها


----------



## مهندس كتكوت (3 يناير 2007)

أرجو منك عدم نقل البحث الغير و تضعه باسمك 
( هززززززززززززززززززززززززز الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــحديد ) .


----------



## soft rain (24 أبريل 2013)

شكرا على المجهود فعلا هذا موضوع يحتاج للدراسة والتعمق


----------



## انج اسلام (27 أبريل 2013)

تسلم ايدك موضوع شيق جدا وجميل جدا تسلم ايدك وجزاك الله كل خير ان شاء الله


----------

